#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Niet zuivere inet verkoop??

## jens

Hallo,

Ik lees net een topic over iemend die mengtafels voor weinig op internet verkoopt, een een of andere engelsman wat een dikke oplichter blijkt te zijn

is het mischien een idee om naast het gestolen en vermist topic  iets op een manier te starten waar jongens zoals deze vermeld staan ??

Bijv "Actieve oplichters internet verkoop" ofzo?

er is met marktplaats en dat soort handel volgens mij wel een vast koppeltje mensen dat een handeltje heeft in nep artikelen, laats ook met die nep shure's, wat je ook als kenner moet weten wil je het verschil kunnen zien...

nou weet ik dat jullie geen politie zijn en dat mensen op moeten letten wat ze kopen, maar zeg nou zelf als het jezelf overkomt....vind best dat er wat aandacht aan mag worden besteed op het forum. Mischien meer mensen die het met mij eens zijn? Vind dat dit soort handel best uit onze hoek ook een beetje tegen gegaan mag worden.

mvg jens

----------


## berolios

Gedeeltelijk mee eens...

Het blijkt echter dat je relatief makkelijk en snel het 'kaf van het koren' kunt scheiden als je op een bepaalde manier te werk gaat. Denk hierbij aan het vragen naar serienummers en historie, die je in veel gevallen bij de fabrikant of importeur kunt checken. 

Maar ook de manier van afhandelen speelt een doorslaggevende rol bij het voorkomen van oplichterij: de investering in benzine is vaak een kleinigheid ten opzichte van de narigheid die je je kunt besparen wanneer je spullen persoonlijk gaat inspecteren en op gaat halen.

Wil je toch zaken doen zonder pick-up (wat bij een internationale transactie al snel het geval is natuurlijk), gebruik dan een bank-overschrijding oid en NOOIT een money transfer zoals bijvoorbeeld Western Union. Ik heb zelfs ook nog wel eens voor een scan van een verkoper zijn paspoort gevraagd (en gekregen), als blijk van vertrouwen. 

Laat je in ieder geval niet verleiden tot een rare manier van afhandelen via (onbekende) tussenpersonen en dergelijke. Er zijn bedrijven die betaling vasthouden totdat jij goedkeuring aan het product hebt gegeven, dit zijn zg 'escrow services'. Hier zijn zeker betrouwbare leveranciers van, maar ik zou die checken bij je bank. eBay heeft in elk land waar zij actief is een escrow-partner, dus dat zou ook een mooi uitgangspunt zijn voor een betrouwbare escrow service.

Mooi initiatief dus Jens, maar ik denk dat het voor de meeste gevallen makkelijk op deze manier is op te lossen. Gaat het echter om nep-spullen zoals die Shures, dan lijkt het me wel erg zinvol hier op het forum een melding van te maken...

Succes allemaal in ieder geval. Ik heb zelf een keer 1000 dollar betaald en nooit meer terug gezien en ik hoop dat dat niemand hier overkomt.

----------


## jens

nou jah het is meer een opzetje naar een idee...daarom plaats ik het hier ook zodat er iig over na gedacht kan worden.

Ik heb zelf ook het een en ander via internet gekocht en heb het in weinig gevallen op laten sturen, tot nu toe ben in nog nooit echt ermee in de problemen geraakt. ( gelukkig)

maar net als over dat shure geval...het topic is intussen niet meer echt actief te zien. Nieuwkomers zullen het pas achteraf een keer lezen mischien als ze op zoek gaan waarom hun sm58 zo beroerd klinkt of iets dergelijks. 

al is het een gedeelte waar bijvoorbeeld dit soort topics appart geplaatst worden....

nou jah het is aan de mods :Wink:

----------


## berolios

Ja precies, zo'n soort sticky als 'vermist, gestolen...'
Geen onaardig idee lijkt me...

Adios!

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Ik denk dat je juridisch heel slecht staat, zonder keihard bewijs. Een soort zwarte lijst maken mag toch al niet in Nederland.

Er is ooit iemand begonnen met een lijst met niet betalende opdrachtgevers. Iedereen vondt het een goed idee, totdat mensen kwamen met smaad e.d.

En dan hoe wil je de lijst gaan samenstellen? Als ik kwaad wil doen kan ik gewoon een naam opgeven van iemand die eigenlijk wel een eerlijke handelaar is.

----------


## berolios

Het gaat meer om algemene waarschuwingen zoals: pas op, er zijn nep-shures in omloop... deze kun je herkennen aan dit en dat en zus en zo...

Zoiets als DIT linkje...

----------


## jens

of trap er niet in dat er midas tafels te koop zijn in engeland voor een absurd lage prijs....het is namelijk oplichterij en het werkt zo en zo...

dan noem je weer net  geen namen...maar je brengt het wel onder de aandacht. wat mensen wel allert maakt :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gast1401081

we hebben ooit hier zo'n akkefietje gehad, met een handelaar die wel bonafide bleek, maar een klant die rare dingen deed. 

toch gooide die klant de naam van de handelaar op t forum. Was ff heftig modden toen. 
derhalve : in z'n algemeenheid zeggen hoe de wind waait kan geen kwaad, maar man en paard noemen wordt wss meteen richting digihalla geModded

----------


## ljanton

midassen via internet :Confused: 
daar doe ik zowiezo nooit aan mee
Als het wat parretjes zijn of een mic. ga ik die ook gewoon ophalen en
testen, maar zodra ik een Midas zou kopen, of  het over grote dingen gaat 
zoals een midas, betaal ik liever wat meer en koop hem bij een erkend importeur, 
met garantie en alles. want 2dehands bij een verhuurbedrijf,
kunnen de spullen wel perfect in orde zijn, begrijp me niet verkeerd, 
maar waarom zou een verhuur bedrijf van een perfect werkende midas
afwillen? Voor een nieuwere? Maar die oudere werkt toch nog perfect?
Oke ik snap hem deels, het heeft met vernieuwing te maken
maar jullie snappen toch ook mijn punt een beetje?

Greetzz ljanton

----------


## j.bruine

Dag mensen,

Bij ons is er deze week een Midas venice 160 en een Pioneer CDJ 800 en DJM set gestolen/ontvreemd.
Wij zijn natuurlijk na het proberen contact op te nemen met de huurder naar de politie gegaan, Zoals je weet doen die niks maar het moet voor de verzekering.
Wij zijn met de gegevens van de huurder op een verkeerd spoor gezet.
Verkeerde naam en andere persoon die alles ophaalde enzo.
Ik ben twee dagen aan het zoeken en bellen geweest maar heb hem wel gevonden.
Toen ik daar was met een paar man (geen fijne buurt) hebben wij ook weer de Politie gebeld dat we alles nu zeker wisten en de man te pakken konden nemen.
Alweer deden ze niks en begonnen over het schrijven van brieven aan deze man.
Wat wij hebben gedaan is een beetje de andere kant op.
Ik had er zo genoeg van dat ik er heen ben gegaan met een paar man.
Ik belde aan en sprak tegen deze beste vent.
Ik droeg wel een microfoontje zodat wij zijn stem konden herkennen in de computer.
Hierbij stond er aan de overkan ook een cameraman verdekt opgesteld die hem heeft gefilmt als bewijs dat hij het is.
Ook klopte zijn voornaam (HERMAN) en de auto waar hij in rijdt.
Deze kerel woonde daar ilegaal en ook dit hebben wij later bij de politie gemeld.
Hoe dit verder gaat aflopen horen jullie nog wel deze week denk ik.

ALS ZE AAN ONZE SPULLEN KOMEN KUNNEN ZE HET KRIJGEN :Smile: 

Met vriendelijke groet,
Jonathan de Bruine

----------


## AJB

Het binnen zonder kloppen principe is vrijwel altijd het enige redmiddel. Als boef ben je natuurlijk banger voor het levenslang vreten door een rietje, dan het meemoeten met onze brave politie macht. Wat een klunzen zijn dat ook...

Afgelopen week IN een betaalde parkeergarage in Amsterdam: in totaal ruim 20 auto's stukgeslagen en opengebroken, spullen d'r uit etc. Politie komt niet eens en meldt aan de telefoon letterlijk: "het interesseert ons geen bal meneer". Vervolgens moet ik in Drachten aangifte doen, want Amsterdam is te druk. Op het politiebureau zit je dan achter een primitief DOS-systeem met een half-opgeleid mokkel je verhaal te doen...

Snel terug naar het recht in eigen-hand systeem, dan zijn de criminelen het snel zat hier!!

----------


## j.bruine

[FONT=Verdana]Uit ons buurtonderzoek bleek dat deze man waar we achteraan zitten nogal een crimineel is en niet met zijn vuisten wil vechten.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Vanavond ga ik er heen met een paar man voor een gesprek(meteen in elkaar beuken is ook niet goed voor je naam).[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik heb de politie ook gesproken en de aangifte die ik heb gedaan moet ik maandag weer opnieuw doen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Het interesseert ze echt helemaal niks en ik moet alles maar alleen doen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik heb ook iemand gevraagd die rechten studeert of zij er eens naar wil kijken of we zijn ANONIEME nummer kunnen achterhalen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Volgends haar moet de Politie dat wel doen als het gaat om verduistering.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]De politie zit ook de hele tijd te zeuren dat ze niks kunnen doen omdat het een civiele zaak gaat.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik snap er ook helemaal niks meer van.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ook heeft de verzekering er allemaal regels voor dat je helemaal niets terug krijgt van de gestolen materialen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Morgen (24-10-2008) komt er een stuk in de Stentor in Apeldoorn en in Deventer over wat er is gebeurd en dat ik een beloning ui loof voor de persoon die de gouden tip geeft.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik hoop daar meer zekerheid uit te kunnen halen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Wij hebben namelijk nog steeds geen poot om op te staan.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik heb aan de politie verteld dat ik weet wie het gedaan heeft maar die doen er zelfs nu niks aan.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Één ding is zeker; DIT GEBEURD ME NIET SNEL MEER![/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Dus het moraal van het verhaal; WIL JE 500,- VERDIENEN KOM DAN MAAR MET DE TIP![/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Groet,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Jonathan de Bruine[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------


## renevanh

Je bent in ieder geval de huurder op het spoor, dat scheelt iets.
Maar kijk uit wat je doet. Voor je het weet ben jij degene die een misdrijf pleegt.
De houding van de politie valt wel op, vrij apart.
Heb je serienummers en aankoopbewijzen van de apparatuur? Dan kun je in ieder geval bewijzen dat het inderdaad jouw spullen zijn.
Deze meneer is blijkbaar een illegaal. Dat kun je als chantagemiddel gebruiken (Verdonk, uitzetten en politie in één zin noemen :P). Niet netjes en een beetje een laatste redmiddel, maar vast wel effectief.

Zelf doe ik officieel niet aan verhuur, maar incidenteel wel. Een kopie van paspoort/ID kaart/rijbewijs is gewoon een vereiste, anders krijgen ze het niet eens mee.

----------


## moderator

De houding van de politie komt wellicht vreemd over, maar wordt ingegeven door de ervaring die de politie heeft opgedaan in zaken waar ze wel actief hebben gerechercheerd. 

Zoals de politie al tegen je zal hebben gezegd is het niet retourneren op de afgesproken datum een civielrechtelijke zaak, de strafrechterlijke kant zal je moeten kunnen aantonen.
In dit geval heb je een aantal punten die het doen van aangifte zinvol maken.

Met de door jou gedane aangifte heeft deze meneer een probleem wanneer hij door de politie wordt aangehouden, bijvoorbeeld bij een routinecontrole, of wanneer de politie hem voor iets anders tegen het lijf loopt.

Je hebt zelf de spullen aan deze meneer meegegeven, ik hoop dat je een schriftelijke overeenkomst me die meneer hebt, eentje die hij heeft gelezen en waarbij hij zich akkoord verklaard met jouw voorwaarden om te kunnen huren.
In die voorwaarden heb je hopelijk opgenomen wat er gebeurt wanneer de huurder zich niet houdt aan de afgesproken huurtermijn.

Tip:
Huurder formeel ingebreke stellen, dat doe je schriftelijk,
dit herhaal je na een termijn van vijf dagen, wederom schriftelijk.
Vervolges handel je conform je voorwaarden: oftewel, factuur naar deze meneer en zorgen dat je via civielrechtelijke wijze een vordering krijgt op je geld....

Simpel: aanmanen, incassobureau, veroordeling...nog steeds je geld niet....

Welkom in Nederland!

----------


## j.bruine

Gisteren zijn we bij deze man langs geweest.
Het was een hele rare ontmoeting.
Volgends zijn vrouw hebben wij toch geen bewijzen(dat zegt ze steeds) en volgends die kerel zijn we bij de verkeerde.
We hebben gisteren voor het gesprek wel eerst de politie gevraagd of we er langs moesten gaan en die vonden van wel.
Ook is de politie er bij gehaald tijdens het gesprek.
Deze man hebben ze nu in elk geval geregistreerd staan in deze zaak dankzij onze anonieme tipgever.
Wij hopen natuurlijk vandaag of morgen meer tips te krijgen en de 500,- aan iemand te kunnen geven die met de goude tip aankomt.

Ik zou zeggen; LET OP IN DE BUURT VAN DEVENTER EN APELDOORN ALS ENE HERMAN IETS BIJ JE KOMT HUREN.

groet Jonathan

----------


## AJB

Zijn vrouw "huren" en niet meer terug brengen, eens kijken hoe snel hij het spelletje begrijpt. Het leven is soms gewoon kut, je zou je recht moeten kunnen halen maar onze geweldig politiemacht bestaat uit weke watjes. Welcome to the magic circle of drama...

----------


## j.bruine

Wij hebben het gesprek gehad met onze HERMAN.
Hij blijft ontkennen er iets mee te maken te hebben en zegd dat wij toch geen bewijzen hebben tegen hem.
Ik heb nu via zijn vader wel zijn mobiele telefoonnummer achterhaald en ga hem bellen en het gesprek opnemen dan kan ik de stemmen van het gesprek en die van mijn voicemail in elk geval naast elkaar leggen.
Hierna zullen wij deze HERMAN een aangetekende brief en een rekening sturen met een doorlopende huur tot 15000,- (totale kosten)
Als hij dan de spullen alsnog niet inleverd zullen wij een deurwaarder op de zaak zetten.
De spullen zijn waarschijnlijk toch al weg aangezien hij weet dat we hem op het spoor zijn.
Helaas zijn wij nu wel genoodzaakt een nieuwe pioneer set aan te schaffen en een nieuwe Midas Venice mengtafel.
Het serienummer van de Midas Venice 160 is; 13302 dus als iemand deze tafel vindt laat het dan weten dan kunnen we die gene 500,- schenken als we door die tip tenminste hem kunnen pakken.

Het goeie aan dat dit alles ons is overkomen is dat we een aantal oplichters hebben leren kennen die op onze zwarte lijst komen te staan.
Ik zal later deze namen ook op forum nog bekent gaan maken.

Wij hopen natuurlijk nog steeds dat iemand iets weet over deze HERMAN en dan horen we dat graag.

Met vriendelijke groet,
Jonathan de Bruine

----------


## Gast1401081

hee, nog wat...

omdat je er zo erg bij betrokken bent dat ieder telefoontje en contactje hier te uit en te na besproken dient te worden : 

de geluidsfamilie in Apeldoorn heeft sowieso mijn sympathie al jaren niet meer, 

en verder zou ik eerst maar eens met bewijs komen dat je überhaupt wel eerst eigenaar van die set was. 

Tot zover kun je de Amin mailen, en het verhaal in vermist / gestolen vermelden. 

Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat ik als MODje hier een streep doorgetrokken zou hebben.

----------


## Outline

Mac, ik geloof niet dat je in deze jouw persoonlijke gevoelens mee horen  te tellen.

Of het zo slim is hier alles te bespreken hangende de uitkomst van het hele verhaal en of het nog iets te maken heeft met het originele topic, is een 2de.

----------

